# I MISSED THE bus!



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I woke uup this morning to my puppies barking.. GRR.. at 6am.. I have to get on the bus at that time..My mom woke up as I was letting the pups outside.. mummbling to myself how mad I was LOL. I forsure thought that I was going to get into some kind of trouble. Because NOW.. someone had to go out of their way and take me to school. GOOOD thing school today doesnt start until 9! 

MY parents aren't mad. I was sick yesterday. So I didnt go to school. My mom said she too, set her alarm. and it didnt go off. I just checked mine.. I SET IT FOR 5 alright.. 5 PM!!:lol::lol: HAHA>> good thing.. my dad hass to go towards my school


Do you have any.. MISSING THE BUS stories??


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

No funny ones, just that I used to miss it on purpose so I would get to go in late 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I always miss buses, get on the wrong bus, walk to the wrong bus stop or forget to get off. I'm just absent minded. So I've given up on buses and walk everywhere now. Given the buses can be pretty unreliable on some routes and many finish way too early for convenience I've found this very liberating. I'm never late to work and I get much needed exercise (being a desk jockey).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I suppose this isn't really a missing the bus story (I neverrr missed the bus during school - both my parents work a couple hours away and my schools were always too far away to walk to so getting to the bus on time was one of those top priority things) but it is rather amusing...

It was the first day of my junior year in high school. I was pretty excited to go back and my brother and I had managed to get into the same 1st period - chemistry - with a teacher we already knew and liked. I was looking forward to it.
Anyway, so we were standing out at the bus stop feeling pretty great about everything. Then time started passing.
We were pretty sure we were out there at the right time (for whatever reason, our school district liked to change bus times on a near yearly basis) but, yknow, since it was the first day there was an amount of "maaaaaybe it already came??"

We ended having to call the school bus place to find out what was going on. Apparently our driver was new, had gotten lost, AND knocked over a stop sign going around a corner. :shock:
The bus got to us, finally, right as school started and we had to do that fun "LATE!" walk on the very first day of school. 
And then, since our first class was with a teacher who we knew and liked to tease people - we heard about it alllll year. 


THANKS A LOT, bus service! :lol:


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

My kids have missed it a couple times. Makes for an irritated mother since the elementary is 2 towns over and the middle is 3 towns away.

Older one intentionally missed the bus the day we were hauling the last set of pigs to butcher. She wanted to WATCH! She failed to account for the fact that the butcher is 4 towns away so much to her embarrassment, we pulled up at her school with a trailer full of screaming pigs and dropped her off! She was on-time so every last child was outside watching and she didn't get to go watch the butcher dispatch of the piggies.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

My two friends missed the bus leaving school one time after waiting to get their bus passes. They decided to go for a walk and when they got back, the bus was leaving AGAIN! We have to take the city bus from school so it was pretty funny to hear they had to wait again.


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Haha, when my sister was little (like 1st grade) she got on the wrong bus that went up the river from where I live like 30 minutes. So I got home and my sister was NOWHERE to be found....my parents FREAKED out and blamed the whole thing on ME! I didn't do ANYTHING! Haha, well they finally found her and apparently she was curled up in the seat up front seat crying and whimpering when my parents went to get her bahahahahaha! I'm sorry, I like picking on my sister and when she cries it's funny...yeah, I'm that kind of brother! :wink: but I still love her.

My Mom gets ****ED when I miss the bus.....oh, well it happens! LOL


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Not a missing the bus story, but on the first day of first grade my mom and I waited at the bottom of the driveway with our big lab mix. When the bus came, I got on, and the dog ran up the steps after me and went ON the bus, to the back, and sat down. Took us five minutes to make her get off. Made for an interesting story ;-).

The ONLY time I have ever missed the bus was in seventh grade. My alarm didn't go off because of a power outage, and my mom had to drive me to school. When she got home, our house had been burglarized. We had to put in a $20,000 insurance claim, not even including her diamond wedding ring (had since been made into a necklace) that she had literally just taken the separate policy off of.

Who knows, maybe it was a blessing I missed the bus and she wasn't at home when they came!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Nobody missed the bus today.... so it broke down. WAY out in the middle of absolutely nowhere.

What surprised me was the number of parents that when called DIDN'T COME!! Hubby was home early so he went to get our kids and ended up driving a bunch of others home.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Our bus broke down plenty of times in elementary school. We had to unload and reload on the highway several times. Once we got stuck in the snow of the park turnaround down the street from my house, and my mother had to come down with cat litter to put behind the wheels to get out of the ruts.


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah, I do have a missing the bus story. I was 16 and had stayed with my cousin for the night. The last words I got as I left home was, "you be sure you catch the bus in the morning." My bus ride to school was 45 miles. So I wake up to the bus going by my grandmas house. I got up and got ready while wondering how I was going to tell my mother that I had missed it. My uncle told me he would get me to school on time even though I only had 40 minutes to go over a winding mountain road and across the valley another 10 miles to school. He had a "70's" Mustang that could move. We made the drive that takes 40 minutes in 25 :shock:! I even had 5 minutes to spare when I got into class. Mom only learned about that one many years later:wink::lol:. Talk about young and stupid.


----------



## Livi13 (May 31, 2012)

I got left on the schoolbus one time:shock: I was in the second grade and it was my first time taking the bus and it was the middle of the school year. So I was told which bus I was supposed to take, but I guess no one told the driver that she had one more kid to drop off! She took everyone else home and then drove all the way back to wherever they park the busses and didn't even notice me in the back as she started to get off! I started crying and she finally saw me and I explained everything (told her where I lived and that I was new). So, it was a happy ending but it scared me for life


----------

